# JBOSS Deployment per maven-cargo-plugin



## Wurzelseppi (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich ein archiv (in meinem Fall ein EAR) per maven-cargo-plugin (mit dem jboss-maven-plugin hab ichs nicht hinbekommen) auf einem remote jboss system deployen.

Die Konfiguration in der pom sieht so aus:


```
<plugin>
				<groupId>org.codehaus.cargo</groupId>
				<artifactId>cargo-maven2-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>0.3</version>
				<executions>
					<execution>
						<id>undeploy</id>
						<goals>
							<goal>undeploy</goal>
						</goals>
						<phase>compile</phase>
					</execution>
					<execution>
						<id>deploy</id>
						<goals>
							<goal>deploy</goal>
						</goals>
						<phase>package</phase>
					</execution>
				</executions>
				<configuration>
					<!--remote container config -->
					<container>
						<containerId>jboss4x</containerId>
						<type>remote</type>
					</container>
					<configuration>
						<type>runtime</type>
						<properties>
							<cargo.remote.username>${jboss.jmx.username}</cargo.remote.username>
							<cargo.remote.password>${jboss.jmx.password}</cargo.remote.password>
							<cargo.hostname>${jboss.hostname}</cargo.hostname>
							<cargo.servlet.port>${jboss.port}</cargo.servlet.port>
						</properties>
					</configuration>
					<deployer>
						<type>remote</type>
						<deployables>
							<deployable>
								<groupId>${pom.groupId}</groupId>
								<artifactId>${pom.artifactId}</artifactId>
								<type>${pom.packaging}</type>
							</deployable>
						</deployables>
					</deployer>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>
```

wenn ich den build allerdings starte bekomme ich einen HTTP 500., Und am Server- Log sehe ich, daß er die Datei ,welche der JMX Deployer per URL Parameter mitbekommen hat (allerdings als absoluter Pfad der auf ein lokales Verzeichnis zeigt), nicht finden konnte.

Sitze jetzt blöderweise nicht an dem System und kann die genaue Fehlermeldung nicht angeben, aber sinngemäß ist es das (could not find .,.... does it exist ?)

Wenn ich auf einen lokalen JBOSS deploye gehts.


Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir Tipps geben?



Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß,

Wurzelseppi


----------



## guest (25. Februar 2010)

Deployment in einen remote JBoss funktioniert  mit Cargo nicht: http://markmail.org/message/6mcskxkrd4yavhve


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hmmm scheint doch möglich zu sein:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/maven.htm#MvnAppSrvIntTest

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://maven.apache.org/maven-1.x/plugins/jboss/goals.html
http://mojo.codehaus.org/jboss-maven-plugin/usage.html
http://www.smies.com/blog/?p=30

Gruß Tom


----------

